# I'm worried again. This time Apollo's booboo



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Could he have been bitten by something? A spider or insect perhaps? If it's not bothering him much, maybe just keep it clean and watch it closely. If it grows, starts weeping or swelling then take him in.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree with BorderKelpie. Keep an eye in it and if it gets worse then take him into the vet. Heck you could even call your vet and ask them what they think and if he should be seen. Sometimes removing the scab (sometimes scabs can form before the wound is cleaned and trap harmful bacteria inside) and hair around a wound and giving It a good cleaning helps even though it might be uncomfortable for the pet. I don't know how many abscesses I have prevented my cats from getting by being vigilant on cleaning their wounds. Surprisingly they are very well behaved during the process even if I have to flush it with peroxide. I think they know they are being helped. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> Could he have been bitten by something? A spider or insect perhaps? If it's not bothering him much, maybe just keep it clean and watch it closely. If it grows, starts weeping or swelling then take him in.


Thank you! No bugs, I don't think , we get the house treated a lot, we have a monthly plan. I never see any bugs. And we treat the yard too.


My husband just said he thinks it has been there since they got shaved at the groomers... But I didn't see it then... Well I was distracted with ear infections and since they were shaved and I didn't have to brush their bodies I had not looked all over then like I do everyday when brushing.... Mmmm maybe it was a shaver burn ? And he's been chewing in it?

I haven't noticed him chewing much because he normally itches more than Lou anyways, he has always been that way, so I thought it was just normal itching... But I'll keep an eye on him too and tell him "leave it alone" every time he tries to chew on it... I've done that with Lou and it works, after a bit they stop for good. Hope that will work too 

Is there a cream I can put on this booboo that tastes bad to them? So he'll leave it alone? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I agree with BorderKelpie. Keep an eye in it and if it gets worse then take him into the vet. Heck you could even call your vet and ask them what they think and if he should be seen. Sometimes removing the scab (sometimes scabs can form before the wound is cleaned and trap harmful bacteria inside) and hair around a wound and giving It a good cleaning helps even though it might be uncomfortable for the pet. I don't know how many abscesses I have prevented my cats from getting by being vigilant on cleaning their wounds. Surprisingly they are very well behaved during the process even if I have to flush it with peroxide. I think they know they are being helped.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Could you please teach me how to clean a booboo? Never had to do it before, other than with water. so I'm not sure, have read about different ways to do it and I'm confused. 
Which products are the best for dog's booboos?

Thank u so much! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Believe it or not, I just use soap and warm water - even back in the day when I had my Aussies and they fought. Soapy water, rinse well. 

Have you tried adding coconut oil to his food? I use that on Bug since he HATES fish oil but is bothered by random itchies. Bug loves his Coco Oil.  I can even sneak meds to him in it.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> Believe it or not, I just use soap and warm water - even back in the day when I had my Aussies and they fought. Soapy water, rinse well.
> 
> Have you tried adding coconut oil to his food? I use that on Bug since he HATES fish oil but is bothered by random itchies. Bug loves his Coco Oil.  I can even sneak meds to him in it.


Thank you!!!! I'm going to buy coconut oil tomorrow! Any kind at the grocery store? Extra virgin or anything like that?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I just use the stuff I find at Walmart. I've actually tried it twice for my grilled cheese sandwiches, too. It has a nice, light taste, not as heavy as the fake butter junk. I may start using it more often. LOL, I love how my dogs are trying to make me healthier. 

I also soak my chronic skin issue (demodex dog) in it about twice a month before bathing him, softens his skin and seems to ease the itchies on him as well. I just smear it all over him (he's a chihuahua) and let it soak for about 10 minutes while he tries to lick it all off. No GI issues with it, either. Neat stuff, that coconut oil.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm not sure what it could be, maybe a mole that he scratched? Knowing me I'm pretty nutty, I would wait a couple of days and if it's not better off to the vet I'd go. I'm sure a lot of people will come up with better suggestions since I'm new to these poodles. Lou keep us Posted! Here a thought what about neosporin?


?Suddenly?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Is it in the area where the anal glands are? If so, maybe it's an infected anal gland. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh no, not Apollo this time! Hoping & praying it is nothing serious. 
Sylvia & the girls.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

PoodlePaws said:


> Is it in the area where the anal glands are? If so, maybe it's an infected anal gland.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, it a few inches away from his anus to the left of his tail 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

schpeckie said:


> Oh no, not Apollo this time! Hoping & praying it is nothing serious.
> Sylvia & the girls.


Thanks dear, it doesn't seem serious, I'm going to keep an eye on it  hopefully it will disappear 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lou said:


> Could you please teach me how to clean a booboo? Never had to do it before, other than with water. so I'm not sure, have read about different ways to do it and I'm confused.
> Which products are the best for dog's booboos?
> 
> Thank u so much!
> ...



Here is a good video that Dr. Greg Martinez made on cleaning wounds. I am more a visual person so I figured a video might be better than me trying to explain it in writing. Plus I love Dr. Martinez! He just recently had to put his old lab to sleep due to cancer . 
Also the coconut oil is a great idea. I give my dogs a little bit everyday and even rub it on them if they have a bit if irritated skin or something. Natural honey (actual honey not the flavored syrup crap) has a lot of anti-inflammatory and a anti bacterial components. The darker the honey the better those are. You can even buy Medihoney. it is cured by ultraviolet light instead of heat so the antibacterial aspects are more preserved. And never under estimate basic Neosporin. It can work miracles. I have been fighting lesions with Killa (due to allergies). The vet put her on antibiotics, prescribed her special creams,diet, etc none of them worked. I finally just pulled of the scabs and started putting Neosporin on them and BAM they started clearing up like magic. 


http://youtu.be/7daIBMFdvM0. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Kinda looks like your basic 'hot spot' to me......they have many causes but anytime a dog chews his skin and causes a wound it's called a hot spot. Just keeping him from licking and chewing it will help it heal, but the itchiness is intense and you might need the help of a cone and maybe some anti itch cream........ Poor fella!


P.S. Witch hazel is a good cleanser for this. Peroxide can damage the skin on an open wound.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Apollo's booboo looks way better today, the dark scab-looking thing is gone and it's not very red, it's like skin color maybe a little darker... He hasn't been chewing on it 

Thanks guys. I feel silly worrying all the time about everything, and bugging you guys, but Im a nervous wreck, ever since I lost my dad (I was abroad still feel that maybe I could have stopped it if I was there) and then these 2 precious babies came into my life so I try to do EVERYTHING I can to make sure they are safe, healthy and happy. And to make sure that if I can help it, that nothing bad happens to them

Thank you all 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It doesn't look too bad from what I can tell from the picture. Personally, having been in the medical field, I would not advise using peroxide or any astringent, as it can damage newly forming epithelial cells which form the new skin. If you damage those, it takes longer for the new healthy skin to grow and you wind up with more scar tissue, which will grow fast. It's irritating to wounds and does more harm than good.

I would use warm water and a very mild castile soap and not too much...just rinse well. You don't even have to use soap. You can use a thin layer of Neosporin if she won't lick it off. Or just let it be in the air. Wash it once or twice a day.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I also think it looks like a hot spot. It could have been caused by the original razor burn. Having dogs in coat for show, razor burn does occur there occasionally. It doesn't take much for a burn or small broken skin area to turn into a hot spot. 

Clean as advised here (no Peroxide) and use the Neosporin. There are two things I always have in the grooming room; Neosporin and Desitin. As soon as I see a razor burn, I put Desitin on it immediately to soothe it and prevent any further problems.

Hope its getting better and he's more comfortable now._


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Late coming to this thread, but so pleased to hear things seem to be clearing up.

Big hugs to you and Apollo! (And Lou too)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks so much!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

